# My first successful batches



## evatgirl73 (Nov 10, 2009)

After a couple of failed batches AKA learning experiences, I sucked it up and got a digital scale and lo and behold, I could make soap! 
Constructive comments welcome as I really want to learn. These are all very fresh soaps, less than 2wks old and some only a few days. Only for personal use and gifts, if I *ever* decide to sell it will be after years of experience. I CPOP, so the sides/bottoms are a bit rough. I also tend to get a slight bubbly surface on the very top which brushes off with water (see the Lavender soap). Be gentle but tips for improvement appreciated! 






Peppermint EO scented with my first attempt at swirl with a solid color layer on top. The brown is made with cocoa powder dissolved in a small amount of oil, the white is just plain. This smells lovely but I will use less cocoa next time as this discolors the lather a teeny bit.
The crinkle cut bar is scented with Lavender Vanilla and was my first attempt at swirling in the pot, using Turmeric as colorant. Not exactly the result I anticipated, but it's not too bad. 





Plain, uncolored soap scented with Sweet Honeysuckle, crinkle cut. 
Cotton Candy swirl (I really need to work on my swirls). I knew this batch was going to be ONLY for my kids, so I decided to experiment and used a few drops of food coloring since if it fades or bleeds, nobody will know except us, LOL! This is "blue" and photographed a bit brighter than it really is, LOL! 





Yesterday's batch, "luxury" bar using almond and walnut oil in the mix and scented with Blushing Jasmine. Tinted with just a hint of yellow. I can't wait to try this out when it's cured a bit!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm really impressed with all your soaps.  I don't think you need to practice at swirling at all!  I have been soaping for over a year now, and my swirls are still soooo novice.  Your soaps really are lovely!


----------



## nickjuly (Nov 10, 2009)

Very lovely soaps!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 10, 2009)

They all look great. That purple colouring is just the most perfect purple (to my eyes). I love it. Great job.


----------



## mom2tyler (Nov 10, 2009)

I like them! Good job


----------



## dopersoaper (Nov 10, 2009)

i think you did great. Now just wait until after a few more months of soaping..your going to be even better


----------



## girlflies (Nov 10, 2009)

I think you are already an expert!
Gorgeous soaps!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh pretty soaps!


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 11, 2009)

..


----------



## sanjon (Nov 11, 2009)

All of these soaps are beautiful, you did a good job. I really love the cocoa mixed one. Oh shucks, I love it all.......LOL


----------



## CandiceW (Nov 11, 2009)

wow beautiful!! GREAT job!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank You!! I'm sure it's like any other craft where I will look back at these in a year and cringe, LOL!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 11, 2009)

evatgirl73 said:
			
		

> Thank You!! I'm sure it's like any other craft where I will look back at these in a year and cringe, LOL!



You won't have anything to cringe about 

Good job with some lovely looking soap.


----------



## jarvan (Nov 11, 2009)

Stunning first soaps! I can't even swirl, though that will change when I get the TOG mold I ordered! 

I am very impressed and will look forward to hearing if the food coloring fades or causes colored lather. I really like all of your soaps and they cyber-smell delicious!


----------



## honor435 (Nov 15, 2009)

nice, i love that dk brown/swirl one, and the purple.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2010)

New soaper?   NO WAY!!   Those soaps look as good as anything I've seen on ETSY.   Now, if only mine would look that good.


----------

